# Universal Unix tool AWK gets Unicode support



## CuatroTorres (Aug 24, 2022)

Article here.
_In Unix terms, this news is akin to Moses appearing and announcing an amendment to the 10 commandments..._


----------



## getopt (Aug 24, 2022)

Great link. Make sure you also see the video you find there.


----------

